# Glitschige Folie



## animei (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und hätte auch gleich mal eine Frage.

Mein Schwimmteich hat im Einstiegsbereich eine Tiefe von 1,40m (im hinteren Bereich 2,20m).

Da der Boden (Folie) von Anfang an glitschig war, habe ich im vorderen Bereich Kokosmatten reingelegt und diese an den Rändern mit schmalen, mit Kies befüllten Säcken beschwert.

Ich wusste natürlich, dass die Kokosmatten nicht ewig halten (hielten sogar länger als ich dachte), aber jetzt lösen sie sich so langsam auf und ich suche nach einer Alternative.

Habe in sämtlichen mir bekannten Teichforen nichts darüber gefunden. Wie handhabt Ihr das? Oder bin ich die einzige, die dieses Problem hat?

Anita


----------



## Annett (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Glitschige Folie*

Hallo Anita,

ich kämpfe auch mit glitschiger Folie, wenn ich mal in den Teich muss.
Aber ich habe keinen Schwimmteich... 
Algen und "Glitsch" auf der Folie sind völlig normal. 
Daher ist es günstig, sich beim Bau ein paar "Einstiegsstufen" anzulegen und diese mit dem entsprechenden (haltbaren!) Material zu bedecken.
Schau mal Thias Teichbau - sowas meine ich.

Wenn Du mit den festgeklemmten Kokosmatten zufrieden warst, dann ist evtl. die Ufermatte von Naturagart ein Ersatz dafür?
Normal kann man sie, mit dem dort ebenfalls erhältlichen Kleber, sogar auf PVC-Folie kleben. Nur sollte die Folie dafür trocken und sauber sein. :? 

Wenn man die Ufermatte erstmal einige Zeit unter Wasser gehalten hat, läßt auch der Auftrieb allmählich nach.
D.h. Matte einbauen und mit einzelnen Steinen beschweren und nach einiger Zeit die Steine, bis auf den Randbereich, langsam reduzieren.
Da die Investition für große Flächen entsprechend groß ist, könntest Du erstmal mit einem größerem Teststück ausprobieren, ob die Folie nur durch Steine beschwert auf der Folie liegen bleibt, wenn man sie betritt! Ist auch eine Frage des Gefälles.


----------



## animei (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Glitschige Folie*

Hallo Annett,

Einstiegsstufen habe ich nicht, da mein Schwimmbereich gemauert ist (Steilwände). Der Einstieg an sich ist auch nicht das Problem, sondern dass man, wenn man im "Stehbereich" eben nur mal stehen und nicht schwimmen will, wegrutscht.

An die Ufermatte hatte ich auch schon gedacht, ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob die mit der Zeit nicht auch glitschig wird. Auf einem Stück der Mauer, das mal mehr mal weniger unter Wasser ist, aber immer nass, hab ich die Ufermatte, und da ist sie auch ganz schön rutschig.

Wie sich das verhält, wenn sie komplett unter Wasser ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Festkleben wäre allerdings kaum möglich, denn dazu müsste ja das ganze Wasser raus.

Ich werde mich mal bei naturagart erkundigen, die müssten das ja wissen.

Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand noch eine andere Idee.

Gruß
Anita


----------



## Meisterjäger (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Glitschige Folie*

Hallo!

@Anita:

Ich habe einen Bekannten, der sich genau aus diesem Grund am Zugang zum Schwimmteich, unter Wasser Kunstrasen auf die Folie gelegt und die Ränder mit Kies und Substrat belegt hat! Er ist bisher super zufrieden!


----------



## Kurt (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Glitschige Folie*

Hallo Anita,
ich habe im Schwimmbereich auch so eine 'Stehfläche', wenn auch die Folie etwas gerippt ist rutscht man manchmal wegen leichtem Gefälle und Bewuchs aus.
Ich versuche es demnächst mit Natursteinplatten, im Kies verlegt. 1tens, weil ich  die Folie nicht mehr sehen kann und dann auch noch, um auf dieser Fläche das Gefälle etwas auszugleichen.  Dadurch hoffe ich, sind beide Probleme gelöst.

Bitte um Bericht, wenn die von dir gewählte Lösung 'gefunzt' hat - ich werd auch darüber berichten.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## animei (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Glitschige Folie*

Hallo,

ich bin ja fast froh zu hören, dass andere auch dieses Problem haben. Soll jetzt keine Schadenfreude sein, aber ich dachte schon, ich bin die einzige, weil ich noch nirgendwo was darüber gehört oder gelesen habe.

@Peter
Wie lange hat denn Dein Bekannter schon den Kunstrasen liegen? Setzten sich da nicht auch die Algen fest und lässt sich das gut absaugen? Ich kenn mich mit Kunstrasen überhaupt nicht aus, sicher gibt es  auch unterschiedliche Sorten. Worauf müsste ich da beim Kauf achten?

@Kurt
Die Sache mit den Natursteinen wäre mir persönlich zu aufwendig, da ich den Kies eimerweise vom Hof über mehrere Treppen mehr als 50m zum Teich schleppen müsste.

Wenn Du mit dem Kies das Gefälle ausgleichst, entsteht doch eine Stufe. Da hätte ich Sorge, dass ich mir jedesmal beim Schwimmen oder Gehen die Füße anschlage.

Es wird bei mir wohl doch wieder auf eine Art Matte rauslaufen. Werde mal die Oberflächen der Ufermatte und des Kunstrasens genauer unter die Lupe nehmen und vergleichen.

Danke Euch für die bisherigen Antworten.
Anita


----------

